# Weird Fish in Rocky Bayou



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

The kiddo wanted to go Rocky Bayou to "go fishing" (i.e. chase down hermit crabs) so I went out and tossed tiny pinfish, croaker and mullet out on bottom rigs. I mostly gave up fishing Rocky Bayou because I usually don't get anything bigger than 8-10", if I get anything besides pinfish galore, but my daughter loves it there.

Got a just barely keeper speck, some bigger pinfish that ate their little brothers, and this weird little thing. Searched around and I'm thinking toadfish but it looks similar to A LOT of different stuff. Didn't think anything like this would be inshore in 5' of water. (Sorry they're blurry, but those are what I have.)


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

oyster fish


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow, resembles my mother in law:thumbup:


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

I call them a toad fish. They're typically caught in the rocks.


----------



## BirdNest (Jul 25, 2013)

Heard em called an oyster cracker before


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I've always called them toadfish, but oyster fish is an alternative name for the same fish.


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

Toadfish is a fitting name for these suckers.


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

oyster fish or toad fish.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I've heard it called toad fish also.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It's common name is the Oyster Toadfish


----------



## NYStyle324 (Aug 3, 2011)

Looks like a hackle head, or sea robin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Well either way it's a slimy, mushy ugly polywog


----------



## Bayfisher (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah and they bite pretty hard with their teeth.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

That one's actually a Gulf Toadfish, scientific name is Obsenus beta. The Oyster Toadfish is EVEN UGLIER!!!

Alex


----------

